# Eastwick



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The movie wasn't that great, and now they're making a series from it? Hollyweird will exploit _anything_ just to squeeze a few pennies out of something. 

From Bloody Disgusting:

ABC's _*Eastwick*_ pilot continues to cast up as Jon Bernthal and Johann Urb (2012) have been added to the TV remake of _The Witches of Eastwick_. The Warner Bros.-produced "Eastwick" follows three young witches who come into their powers. Lindsay Price and Jaime Ray Newman were previously cast. The 1987 feature, which starred Jack Nicholson, Cher, Susan Sarandon and Michelle Pfeiffer, was based on the John Updike novel about three women who turn to witchcraft after losing (or booting) the men in their lives. They conjure up a devil-like character, who then proceeds to seduce all three of them.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the series will rather close to "Charmed"


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

And, though I never hated Charmed - who needs another one? I'm so sick of seeing every new show copy something that's been done by some other new show. Charmed was just a copy of The Craft anyway, only made into sisters instead of high school friends.


----------

